
Anti-Writer: On 'The Collected Letters of Flann O’Brien' - samclemens
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n07/clair-wills/anti-writer
======
ggm
The sago story is very strange. I read it in a university archive collection
of his lesser/unpublished works and it has heroin and a joiner who
accidentally walls himself inside a panelled room. And of course sago, a
purported cure for Irish famine.

Sad end for a great writer. I'd pay a courtesy caul if I could. That's my bus!

~~~
cafard
We will not see his likes again.

